# Tuna and orange juice shake



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just had my first homemade tuna shake, 1 tin of tuna and 300ml pure orange juice all in blender and down in one.

Actually didnt taste too bad, think Im gonna add 3-4 of these to my daily diet, quick and convenient!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

To be honest mate, that sounds vile. So I'll just take your word for it, whatever works for you :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Yuck mate I'm sure you will spend sometime in the tolet after that one at would just give me the sh!ts


----------



## ashy212 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude just no


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lads that is a piece of **** compared to my 1200 cal homemade mix I have for breakie, that body boy leaves me unable to function for about half an hour haha.

Im just consuming so much food when training hard I try to make things as easy and quick as possibly with the time i have otherwise I would be in the kitchen and at the table all day.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dinger said:


> Yuck mate I'm sure you will spend sometime in the tolet after that one at would just give me the sh!ts


Ive got a stomach of pure Iron mate..no joke lol.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol I do this myself only I put 2 tins in


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stedebs24 said:


> Wat's in your mornin shake then mate?


At the minute mate Im not having it but on the run up to my comp ( strongman ) I was having 500ml whole milk, 80g whey, 2 raw eggs, 2 bannana and 100-150g oats ( not sure if it is 1200 cals lol but felt like it )


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

That's just wrong haha!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stedebs24 said:


> Now that i will try... need more calories :thumb:


Yeah its really good shake mate, I managed to go from 18 stone to 18 and a half in about 3 weeks with 4-5 of these a day and 3 solid meals on top (usually steak and sweet potatoe), I was training really heavy in gym 2 hours a day 4 days a week and strongman event training for 2 hours a week plus 1 hour a day every other day jogging and hill walking, so you can imagine I needed the cals lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> At the minute mate Im not having it but on the run up to my comp ( strongman ) I was having 500ml whole milk, 80g whey, 2 raw eggs, 2 bannana and 100-150g oats ( not sure if it is 1200 cals lol but felt like it )


had something similar last week, 3 weetabix, half cup of strawberries, banana, scoop of whey, 2 whole eggs and yes i was on the jax for the whole day, good for calories do!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

stedebs24 said:


> Wat's in your mornin shake then mate?


I reckon it'll be gravel and gravy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> had something similar last week, 3 weetabix, half cup of strawberries, banana, scoop of whey, 2 whole eggs and yes i was on the jax for the whole day, good for calories do!!


I was having 4 a day and no ****s lol, but yeah when Ive ran out of oats I use weetabix aswell, although oats have more cals in and weeatbix I tend to get hungry quick after them due to them digesting quicker than oats (less fat )


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I reckon it'll be gravel and gravy


You think tuna shake bad mate, you herd of the poundstone shake ( americas strongest man derek poundstone), now that I will not try!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I was having 4 a day and no ****s lol, but yeah when Ive ran out of oats I use weetabix aswell, although oats have more cals in and weeatbix I tend to get hungry quick after them due to them digesting quicker than oats (less fat )


4 a day haha crazy sh1t bud, im sick of the porridge so switched to weetabix, fcukin love them!! :drool:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> 4 a day haha crazy sh1t bud, im sick of the porridge so switched to weetabix, fcukin love them!! :drool:


Have a look on previous post earlier in thread was training for a strongman comp and was burning huge amounts of cals, needed these shake and 3 solid meal to get the weight I needed.

Yea weetabix are the bollox, well underated in my opinion, I take loads too work with me and just smash em all day as I need, great source of carbs.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> You think tuna shake bad mate, you herd of the poundstone shake ( americas strongest man derek poundstone), now that I will not try!


nahh whats in it mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

My morning shake 2 curley worley a tin of irn-brew full fat. 2 dib-dabs 4 crab sticks 14 leaches and a double decker to finsh about

2000 cals of pure dish water


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> nahh whats in it mate?


He boils 300g chicken breast, then when its cooked puts it in a blender with loads of water and blends, he then takes these to work with him and has them through his shift, crazy.

Ive spoke to a few strongmen that do it and say it not too bad but I couldnt, for some reason although tuna and orange juice sounds rank it really is easy to down and not too bad haha, I cant imagine chicken and water....eeww


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Poundstone shake is just 2lbs of cooked chicken breast and 40oz of water, blended.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dinger said:


> My morning shake 2 curley worley a tin of irn-brew full fat. 2 dib-dabs 4 crab sticks 14 leaches and a double decker to finsh about
> 
> 2000 cals of pure dish water


Noted for future sound like a good mix of simple sugars, chemical additives and protein (leaches), cheers mate for sharing your secret


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Poundstone shake is just 2lbs of cooked chicken breast and 40oz of water, blended.


Yeah cant help but think chicken and water would taste worse lol, but know a few that do it and say its ok


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had chicken breast in water with a bit of robinsons squash in it. Taste wise it was fine, texture was a little unpleasant but easy enough to get down. However it did give me a touch of the gas. Only did it because I couldnt face chewing another meal, its not a regular in my diet.


----------



## Meanmuscle (Jun 29, 2011)

might try this with pilchards and raw tripe just to see if I am man enough


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

That can only taste like sick! :wacko:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Gonna try this..dont see how you need a strong stomach its just the same as eating the tuna by itself and having a glass of orange juice after


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

wtf

all this blend food this n that.what a load of bollocks.thats the reason whey protein mrps are invented,to take when ur busy and to get the calories in.mrps have much higher calories than any blended food plus cleaner calories.it only take 8 mins to grill chicken n steak in a george foreman grill and mix oats with water.

all gimmicks to look mental to the normal public.i can gaurantee none of the pros do this


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

garyrehilhu said:


> wtf
> 
> all this blend food this n that.what a load of bollocks.thats the reason whey protein mrps are invented,to take when ur busy and to get the calories in.mrps have much higher calories than any blended food plus cleaner calories.it only take 8 mins to grill chicken n steak in a george foreman grill and mix oats with water.
> 
> all gimmicks to look mental to the normal public.i can gaurantee none of the pros do this


What are you on about!! Lol


----------

